# Two Million Point Promotion



## MrFSS (Aug 20, 2009)

How many AGR points do you think you will receive in this promotion?


----------



## saxman (Aug 20, 2009)

Can we start an official pool here too, with our exact guesses? Mine guess is 133 points. Naturally I picked 100-200.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 20, 2009)

I wasn't able to ride, but my guess is between 60 and 90.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 20, 2009)

I would say 100-200 I registered but was unable to ride so you guys can enjoy my piece of the points pie.


----------



## alanh (Aug 21, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread, I'm in the pool for 83.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 21, 2009)

My estimate is 300 points.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 21, 2009)

My guess is, "without going over......" 387


----------



## RTOlson (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm still pretty happy with my guesstimate of 170 points. Is there a prize if someone wins?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

RTOlson said:


> I'm still pretty happy with my guesstimate of 170 points. Is there a prize if someone wins?


Yes,Amtrak wins!If the traveler found a loophole he will get all 2,000,000 points!!! :lol:


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 21, 2009)

It would be cool if AGR started some kind of contest beforehand where registrants could guess how many points they would receive, and whoever guessed closest got another 2 million points all to themselves.


----------



## n2qmt (Aug 23, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> It would be cool if AGR started some kind of contest beforehand where registrants could guess how many points they would receive, and whoever guessed closest got another 2 million points all to themselves.


That would have been really cool and it would have made for some good publicity!

I am going to go with 220 points per person.

3 more days till I go RHI-ORL... Can't wait!

Cheers


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 24, 2009)

Put be down for 333.


----------



## alanh (Sep 30, 2009)

And the answer is... 804! This means 2487 people registered for the promotion and traveled.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 30, 2009)

You mean I was not the only one! :angry: I could have used 2,000,000 points! :lol:

But 804 is better than nothing!


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, it says I voted - but I can't remember what exactly. I was thinking in the ~400 or so range.

I was looking to find if I'd made an actual guess in a post, but couldn't find it.

Seems that most all of us way underguessed the points.

I'm glad I spent my $7.20 to end up with 1004 points.

I can redeem that for $58 worth of travel on a special AGR route to SLO.

Or, even more to a few other places I think.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> You mean I was not the only one! :angry: I could have used 2,000,000 points! :lol:
> But 804 is better than nothing!


Well Ill eat my crow (aka flat-iron crow cooked in wine sauce! :lol: ), Id predicted 400, guess not that many NE pax regeristed/rode that day which means that almost all of AUs train fanatics did! :lol: A nice bonus, with the ez/cheap 200 for that days ride it is a nice 1,204 points for $11!!(the previous poster forgot the 200 bonus points from the summer promotion so its even better!)


----------



## alanh (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, I was off -- by a factor of 10. I was figuring a lot more people on the NEC registering.

It was a total of 1004 for me because it was a one-way trip (100 minimum + 100 bonus + 804).


----------



## Rumpled (Sep 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> (the previous poster forgot the 200 bonus points from the summer promotion so its even better!)


I actually only went one way on Amtrak - I came home on Metrolink.

So, I was including my bonus.


----------



## RTOlson (Oct 1, 2009)

So if the math is correct, that means that 2488 AGR members registered and rode on that day.

Percentage-wise, that means that 0.12 percent of the 2 million AGR members registered and rode. I wonder how that compares with other travel reward programs.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 1, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You mean I was not the only one! :angry: I could have used 2,000,000 points! :lol:
> ...


Well then, I don't feel so bad for spending so much to go from BWI to Balt and back, AND Lunch. (AND I was able to play hooky from work for a day, AND order a scanner, and pay for it with my Guest Rewards card..........)

You all have REALLY corrupted me...............

2MM Promotion Bonus Pts 804

09/09/2009 Bonus Summer Power Promo 09 Travel 300

09/09/2009 Bonus Summer Power Promo 09 Travel 300


----------



## rrdude (Oct 1, 2009)

RTOlson said:


> So if the math is correct, that means that 2488 AGR members registered and rode on that day.
> Percentage-wise, that means that 0.12 percent of the 2 million AGR members registered and rode. I wonder how that compares with other travel reward programs.


Is that "point-twelve percent" or 12%? Hmmm, I guess I *could* do the math myself,......... but why?

Here's a tip. DO NOT LET ME FIGURE OUT THE TIP, or SPLIT CHECK amount at dinner Saturday night. (or is it FRIDAY nite?)


----------



## RTOlson (Oct 6, 2009)

Basically, if we wanted to express the percentage of AGR members that rode on the day in question, it would roughly be 1/804 (or 0.12 percent)


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Oct 6, 2009)

RTOlson said:


> Basically, if we wanted to express the percentage of AGR members that rode on the day in question, it would roughly be 1/804 (or 0.12 percent)


How many of those are on this forum?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 6, 2009)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> RTOlson said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, if we wanted to express the percentage of AGR members that rode on the day in question, it would roughly be 1/804 (or 0.12 percent)
> ...


A significant percent I image. By significant, I mean higher than 1. Probably 2-3%.

EDIT: Maybe more depending on those members who never revealed that they registered/travelled.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 6, 2009)

I am amazed it ended up being so high. Had I know it was going to be 800 points I would have participated. Next time :lol:


----------



## carjaq (Oct 28, 2009)

This wasn't really worth the time for me. I rode to Joliet and back to CHI on Metra. It gets me half-way to St. Louis in business, my normal trip, about $35. Not worth the 3+ hours time spent on the Joliet round-trip. You pays your money, you takes your chances.


----------



## nomis (Oct 28, 2009)

It was worth the $5.85 ticket to go PHL to PAO ...

(PS, i found out about this forum from Google searching from the 2MM point event)


----------

